# Change housing position.



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Is it posible to change or rotate the intake housing so it aims where i nees it to?
Can i do that myself or will i need to balance the turbo after that?

thanks (i bought a T25 and waiting for it to come home!!)


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

dburone said:


> Is it posible to change or rotate the intake housing so it aims where i nees it to?
> Can i do that myself or will i need to balance the turbo after that?
> 
> thanks (i bought a T25 and waiting for it to come home!!)



did you buy that one off ebay? if you did tell me what its like in quality.


oh btw, i have no idea.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> Is it posible to change or rotate the intake housing so it aims where i nees it to?
> Can i do that myself or will i need to balance the turbo after that?
> 
> thanks (i bought a T25 and waiting for it to come home!!)


You can rotate the compressor housing without removing it from the CHRA. You will have to unbolt the exhaust housing to access the giant snap ring, but with a good set of snap ring pliers you can unload the ring and rotatre the housing. Then you just have to reailign the exhaust housing and the WG actuator.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

landlord said:


> did you buy that one off ebay? if you did tell me what its like in quality.
> 
> 
> oh btw, i have no idea.


Yes i bought it, but i still dont have it, ill be having it on the 18th then ill tell you.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Like wes said, all you have to do is remove the bolts or snap ring that hold the compressor in place then clock the housing to the desired position. You aren't altering any of the internal components so there is no need for rebalancing. The biggest obstacle you will face is reattaching the waste gate actuator (most turbos have this attached to the compressor housing) You can make a bracket or in my case I drilled and tapped new attachment points on the compressor housing in the proper location.
-dave


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks a lot, when i receive it ill but it in position.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

wes said:


> You can rotate the compressor housing without removing it from the CHRA. You will have to unbolt the exhaust housing to access the giant snap ring, but with a good set of snap ring pliers you can unload the ring and rotatre the housing. Then you just have to reailign the exhaust housing and the WG actuator.


Most turbos , and including the T25 , I beleive , have a large locating pin which keeps the compressor housing from rotating due to vibration and /or in some cases contact with the compressor wheel spinning at 120,000+ rpm......
It's easy enough to remove that large pin , but the compressor side housing will have to be removed completely first. 

Also , in older turbos , you may wish to replace the huge sealing o-ring gasket which goes around between the edge of the housing and the center section. If you don't , you'll have a giant boost leak and spend hours looking for it. You can simply buy a generic large round o-ring gasket from the auto parts store and fit it in the groove the old seal was in , it does not need to be the specific seal supplied by the manufacturer.

I've completely disassembled and rebuilt several turbos , so feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

ill see what happens when y recieve the turbo


----------

